# Araya DS-700 wheels



## gelfy666 (19 Jul 2014)

ive got these wheels on my 29er fitted with an 8 speed cassette......... how do i find out if it'll take a 10 speed?


----------



## gelfy666 (19 Jul 2014)

and i know id have to change the mech etc lol.


----------

